# Minor setback...getting back in the saddle afterward



## Ladytrails

Drafty, sorry to hear of your injury. I'm typing this with one hand since my other one is in a cast, so I have some sympathy. My ER nurse practitioner told me to eat cottage cheese to help build up calcium for speedier healing, so I will pass that on. In checking that out, I also learned that curd cheese (also cottage cheese) is high in K2 which is necessary for new bone growth, which actually may be the reason why cottage cheese helps heal fractures faster. So, eat up and get back in the saddle faster! That's my goal....


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Is there anything else that works like cottage cheese does? lol I can't STAND the stuff!! 

I do drink A LOT of milk and eat cheese (from what the PA said, that's probably why I haven't had any significantly broken bones before [he didn't seem to think breaking the second knuckle on my left ring finger counted] and why this break was so minor compared to what it could have been).


----------



## Ladytrails

It did sound like you got very lucky that you didn't end up with plates and screws in your ankle...but it's still not being lucky when you're hobbling around, right? 

Based on what I read, there is a fermented soy product, called "natto" that is supposed to be rich in K2. Also supplements called menaquinone are K2 but some question among the natural foodies whether it's the same as getting K2 from food. Another blog mentioned sauerkraut and cheeses (did not specify curd cheese). Apparently it's the fermentation caused by bacteria that are responsible for the high levels of K2 in these foods. 

I don't know about the other cheeses besides cottage cheese, but there was something when I googled it that sounded like cheddar curds, soft curds of cheddar before it's pressed. I don't like cheddar so I'm pretty happy with the cottage cheese. Dressed up with chopped fruit or canned peaches, it's really pretty good. I usually plunk a few spoonfuls on top of my salad at lunch, and it mixes up with the salad dressing pretty well and I don't notice it.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

My grandma used to try to get me to eat cottage cheese with my peaches. I tried it once and literally puked as soon as I got it down (and I wasn't sick). So yeah, no amount of "oh, it's good if you..." is going to get me to eat it. lol

I LOVE cheddar cheese, though. My parents buy this Vermont extra sharp white cheddar cheese that is to DIE for! lol

I was also told that Advil (or its active ingredient) speeds up the healing of fractures, so I might give that a try.

I'm a pretty fast healer in general, so I'm not too worried about the healing part, to be honest. I'm "worried" about the after the healing and getting back in the saddle part (I tend to be a forward-thinker, not an in-the-moment-worrier).


----------



## Ladytrails

I get that! Both the puking and the wondering about getting back in the saddle! 

99% of my friends thought I broke my arm falling off a horse (none of them know that usually your arms are up over your head trying to hold on to the reins), LOL. The other 1% thought I slugged my husband! I actually was cleaning wasps out of a friend's rented horse barn, and fell off a step stool. Being grounded from step stools is better than being grounded from horses ;-) 

My big forward thinking worry is my son's wedding on August 13th. I won't be out of the cast for sure, but the ortho says maybe a splint I can take off for pix. The wedding is formal, so I'll be in a sleeveless gown and I'm trying to figure out how to get the two arms to look like they belong to the same body... one scaly and white, and one tan .... Yikes! At the end of August I'll have my TWH mare's shoes put back on and hopefully can get back in the saddle. 

PS - I definitely would suggest training for off-side mounting. It's harder than it looks for us, but I don't think the horses mind.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I'm a little worried about training for off-side mounting for Jen's (the trainer) sake, to be honest. Aires doesn't mind ME doing weird things on his right side, but he DOES NOT like anyone else on his right side unless they're grooming him. Even people just walking by us get "What are you doing?!" looks from him. I've tried working with him on it, but since he doesn't mind me doing stuff, it hasn't worked. Any time someone else tries doing stuff, he spooks like a normal horse (his usual spooks are a sudden stop and then he looks at whatever spooked him...a "normal horse" spook, as we tend to call it, is the full-on "OMG! I'm gonna die!" freak out). Jen intentionally spooked him from the right one day and he nearly ran me over...which is saying A LOT because he is usually EXTREMELY conscious of my space (something we've worked on extensively). Ah, the joys of having a two-year-old who was just gelded and who has stood in a stall for the past 18 months. :-/

In all fairness, he isn't really as bad as that makes him sound. He was ridden for the first time on Wednesday and didn't have to be plough reined at all, was working off leg cues by about 10 minutes in and stood like a rock of mounting and dismounting. There's a little two-year-old QH gelding who is being trained at the same time Aires is by our BO who has to be plough reined, has to be ridden in spurs to get him to move forward at all, and will walk forward when you try to mount and backward when you try to dismount.


----------



## Ladytrails

You have a problem.... If you didn't have a cast on your leg you'd already be mounting him from the off side...but you can't even be out there in the arena helping with this if he's possibly going to run into you. (Promise me you won't try...) Maybe the trainer can carry on for you - after all, you've come such a long way with him that maybe he will take this next phase in stride. If nothing else, the exposure to the trainer while you're out of commission may help further socialize him to other handlers and stimuli. I think the biggest issue if he were my horse would be whether I trusted the trainer enough to let her take him through the process. It doesn't sound like she's afraid of him...

Another thought, there's something that's a near-side mounting aid that (I think) hooks onto the saddle horn and goes around or over the saddle. It is like a stirrup and hangs down below the saddle stirrup, so that you actually mount by putting your right foot in the aid, lifting you up high enough to get your left foot in the saddle stirrup and then you swing your right leg over as usual. I had a jury-rigged strap and could never get the hang of it...but I'm 20 years older than you are and probably in not as good of shape! Maybe you could that to relieve your left ankle, but still mount from the near side.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Yes, the "Step-up Stirrup"!! You can get them on drafttack.com for $40! lol I looked into them because Aires is going to be TALL (going to mature around 17hh...he's 2yo and already wears a slightly bigger halter and the same size saddle as another boarder's 9yo belgian/QH cross gelding). That might work, actually. It's the second item down on this page: Draft Horse Hunting/Trail

As for trusting Jen with Aires...I trust her, Cam and my friend that was with me when the accident happened explicitly with Aires. Cam is only one of two men that Aires will actually tolerate (the other owns an arab gelding that boards there). Jen knows what direction(s) I want to go with Aires and what I want for him and from him. She knows that I want to keep his mouth as soft as it is now, that I want to do hunter, cross country, maybe some dressage and WP as well, with him (when he's ready, of course). She knows that I want him to both direct rein and neck rein (neck reining is SO much easier on trails!) and I want him comfortable with both a western saddle and an English saddle. My friend will be there any time I can't and she knows as well as I do what I want with Aires. So, I think he's in good hands. And of course, I'll be there through as much of his training as possible.


----------



## Golden Horse

I'm sorry that you got hurt, and hope you heal and are back in the saddle in double quick time.

Just wondering, what are they doing with the mare now, she sounds very very scarey.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

That's the part that quite frankly has me ticked off...

After I was thrown (and I'm not saying I'm the best rider out there, but I have a pretty decent seat!), the owner of the mare was sitting there asking the BO how long he thought it would be before her daughter could ride the mare!! He looked at her, then he looked at me (who was in obvious pain), then back at her and said "Uh, never." The lady went on and on about how she doesn't want to sell the mare because she's so pretty and they have such a great bond (*snicker*) and how the mare has such a "kind eye." Are you kidding me?! Aires has a kind eye. That mare is just plain crazy.

So, as of right now, the trainer at our stable has refused to touch the mare at all and the BO is trying to think of a polite way to get out of training this horse. Most of the people at the stable who know what happened have told the lady that she needs to take the horse back to the rescue, get her money back, and tell them that they lied to her (and tell them what happened). But, she refuses to listen. She apparently thinks that just because the horse is "pretty" (which she really isn't...her neck is placed funny, which makes her look ewe-necked, but I don't think she really is...she just has no topline and her neck comes out of her withers REALLY low, so her withers are REALLY high), it will magically turn into a sane, suitable therapy horse.


----------



## smrobs

Unfortunately, you just can't cure stupid. I just hope that poor daughter doesn't pay the price for mom's stupidity.

I am so glad that you weren't more seriously hurt, that sounds downright scary. I would suggest just some simple calcium + vitamin D pills (apparently, vit D helps the calcium absorb better?). No nasty flavor, easy to take, etc. I think that training Aires to accept a rider from the off side as well would be a wonderful idea. If he's squirrelly about people doing stuff to his off side, that's all the more reason to work on it. That is, if his trainer is okay with doing it.


----------



## HollyBubbles

I think it would be good for Aires to be trained from the off-side, as well as being easier for you for a while, I read somewhere it's better for the horses back too, not being mounted from one side all the time?

Good luck with your healing, and for the girls sake I really do hope the mother see's the light and gets rid of that horse


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I think the mare needs to go back to the "rescue"..
The rescue needs someone to tell them, they are going to get someone hurt.
In todays horse market, you can buy nice horses cheap all day long ( horses safe for 11 year olds), and this woman went to a rescue, probably trying to do a good thing, and got a screwball.
I am so glad you are not more seriously injured. I have a broken right ankle, and a tib/fib fracture with titianium rods, plates and screws in my left.
I still ride, I cannot stand certain stirrups that rub on my screws. LOL>>>Susan


----------



## serafina

Jeez, what a nutter. Horse is crazy and dangerous but "cute". I really don't know what people are thinking. I can't help remembering The Princess Bride..."Did I hear the word *think* escape from your lips?!"

I might have missed something in the comment stream, but I don't recall seeing any discussion of a mounting block. I've got bits of torn cartilage and such from an ancient and horrible ankle sprain, it limits my range of motion in that ankle and hurts if I push things, but getting on with a mounting block doesn't bother that ankle at all. Seems like that would be an easier solution than training the horse for getting mounted on both sides and it would probably let you get back on sooner than if you're mounting from the ground.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

smrobs said:


> Unfortunately, you just can't cure stupid. I just hope that poor daughter doesn't pay the price for mom's stupidity.
> 
> I am so glad that you weren't more seriously hurt, that sounds downright scary. I would suggest just some simple calcium + vitamin D pills (apparently, vit D helps the calcium absorb better?). No nasty flavor, easy to take, etc. I think that training Aires to accept a rider from the off side as well would be a wonderful idea. If he's squirrelly about people doing stuff to his off side, that's all the more reason to work on it. That is, if his trainer is okay with doing it.


The trainer is more than willing to help train him however I want/need. She is absolutely awesome! 



Susan Crumrine said:


> I think the mare needs to go back to the "rescue"..
> The rescue needs someone to tell them, they are going to get someone hurt.
> In todays horse market, you can buy nice horses cheap all day long ( horses safe for 11 year olds), and this woman went to a rescue, probably trying to do a good thing, and got a screwball.
> I am so glad you are not more seriously injured. I have a broken right ankle, and a tib/fib fracture with titianium rods, plates and screws in my left.
> I still ride, I cannot stand certain stirrups that rub on my screws. LOL>>>Susan


She apparently paid $700 for the mare. She was told that the mare was rope shy because the rescue's "trainer" was riding her and accidentally dropped the reins and the mare freaked out. That's why I was VERY careful with the reins while mounting and even after she bucked the first time. After talking with Jen, our trainer at the stable, she said she flipped the lead rope all over that mare and she didn't care one teensy bit. What this leads me to believe is that it *wasn't* the reins that set the mare off, it was someone in the saddle and the "trainer" maybe just didn't make the connection.



serafina said:


> Jeez, what a nutter. Horse is crazy and dangerous but "cute". I really don't know what people are thinking. I can't help remembering The Princess Bride..."Did I hear the word *think* escape from your lips?!"
> 
> I might have missed something in the comment stream, but I don't recall seeing any discussion of a mounting block. I've got bits of torn cartilage and such from an ancient and horrible ankle sprain, it limits my range of motion in that ankle and hurts if I push things, but getting on with a mounting block doesn't bother that ankle at all. Seems like that would be an easier solution than training the horse for getting mounted on both sides and it would probably let you get back on sooner than if you're mounting from the ground.


The trainer at our stable wants to get a mounting block for her lessons (and for anyone who wants to use it)...we're just trying to find one that isn't $50 (looking used). lol There is a pseudo-mounting block up front by the hitching rails, but if there's any horse tied by it, you can't use it (especially if there's a trail ride going out or coming in...trail rides take precedence over everything and everyone else. I might go in with Jen, the trainer, and split a real mounting block. 

And your Princess Bride quote seriously made me LOL! 

I go in tomorrow at 8:40am to see about getting a cast and all that. I seriously have absolutely no pain, so we're hoping the doc will just put a walking cast on it.


----------



## coffeegod

Dang Drafty...I hurt for you! An ignorant human and and rescue horse are a dangerous combination. You paid the price for it, thus saving her poor daughter from potential death.

My heal all? Fresh pineapple. The bromelain in fresh pineapple works wonders on sore muscles. (Disclaimer: Please do not consume pineapple in any way, shape or form should you be allergic to it.) It will also remove your fingerprints and provide a mild face peel should you desire either.

Heal quickly!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Well, we have good news from the orthopedist! I am officially the luckiest horsewoman in Prescott! lol I did not fracture my tibia after all. I went to the orthopedist today and they did x-rays, just to make sure things didn't get worse. Turns out there was no fracture at all. Apparently I have a degenerative bone spur (orthopedist says it's nothing to worry about) that caused a shadow that made it LOOK like I had a fracture. The orthopedist showed it to me on the x-rays and I can see where the ER would have thought it was a fracture. Anyway, turns out that I just sprained it pretty bad. So, I'm in a CAM boot (walking cast, as some people call it) for a few weeks. I go back in two weeks for a checkup and I get to go back to work on Thursday. This makes me SOOOO happy! Means I'll be back in the saddle even more quickly! I think I'll still teach Aires to mount from the off-side, just for something different and new for him.

I'm already starting to walk without my crutches in the boot (got the boot today). It isn't pleasant, but it's not too bad. I sprained my right ankle when I was in high school so badly that I nearly chipped off bone. The day after I did it (no CAM boot, just an ACE bandage), my dad took my crutches and hid them and made me walk on it. I ended up healing twice as fast. 

coffeegod, I wish I had saved the daughter, but the lady is still convinced that this horse can be ridden by her daughter. It just makes me sad, really.


----------



## tinyliny

What an amazing story! I am just reading it now. Your description of her coming at you "with murder in her eyes" makes my blood run cold. We work so much with horses under the assumption that they will not realize that they can kill us easily, and this one knew it.

To be honest, after the horse had charged me in the round pen a couple of times, I would not have even considered mounting it. But I am a somewhat "consevative" (read mildly timid) rider.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I honestly kind of just figured that her charging was more that she didn't know what I wanted than that she was being aggressive. Her ears weren't back at all. They were pricked toward me when she came toward me. It mainly made me uneasy because she's about Aires' size (not as heavy though) and most of the horses I've worked with in the past have been MUCH smaller...or if they were bigger, they were very passive and willing to learn.

As for the "murder in her eyes" statement...that's exactly what my friend told me. Remember, I was blacked out on the ground when she came after me.

I probably should be a more timid rider, tiny, to be honest. I have never been afraid to jump on the back of a horse, even one I didn't know (read: dude string horses). I've only ever been "scared" once while on a horse and that was when my grandma's neighbor let me ride her ex-roping gelding. I didn't realize that the slightest backward pressure on the reins meant "back up" (I was used to the lazy ex-barrel horse mare who you had to smack the crap out of just to get her to go forward) and when he started to back up, I pulled back more because I thought that would stop him. He just kept on backing up, even after he hit the fence! It wasn't so much that he was backing up (and FAST) that unnerved me...it was the fact that I was young (13?) and he was a BIG horse (16hh). lol Even after that I've never been afraid...and I'm proud to say that I'm still not. Maybe a little more cautious about horses I don't know now, but definitely not afraid.


----------



## smrobs

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I honestly kind of just figured that her charging was more that she didn't know what I wanted than that she was being aggressive. Her ears weren't back at all. They were pricked toward me when she came toward me.


If this was as I am imagining it, I have dealt with several horses like that and IME, it is most often a result of them being _too_ friendly and _too_ overhandled without the proper amount of respect to offset that friendliness. As a result, when something goes bad, their first instinct is to seek out their handler and get as close as possible because the handler will keep them "safe". They sometimes don't realize that they are still in panic mode and are still bucking so they will end up right in the middle of you if you're not careful (that's how I got stitches in my head, I wasn't quick enough to get out of the way and she was not deterred by my lead rope popping her in the face).

Truthfully, I much prefer a mildly aggressive horse because, normally, a couple of hard corrections and they stop, with the exception of the really aggressive ones that are truly out for blood. On the other hand, the "friendly" ones, you almost have to just terrorize them from the ground to get them out of your shirt pocket in a moment of panic. :?

That's wonderful news about your ankle, I am so glad that it's not broken. I have found, too, that the faster you get back to trying to use the injured extremity like normal, the faster they heal up.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

smrobs said:


> If this was as I am imagining it, I have dealt with several horses like that and IME, it is most often a result of them being _too_ friendly and _too_ overhandled without the proper amount of respect to offset that friendliness. As a result, when something goes bad, their first instinct is to seek out their handler and get as close as possible because the handler will keep them "safe". They sometimes don't realize that they are still in panic mode and are still bucking so they will end up right in the middle of you if you're not careful (that's how I got stitches in my head, I wasn't quick enough to get out of the way and she was not deterred by my lead rope popping her in the face).
> 
> Truthfully, I much prefer a mildly aggressive horse because, normally, a couple of hard corrections and they stop, with the exception of the really aggressive ones that are truly out for blood. On the other hand, the "friendly" ones, you almost have to just terrorize them from the ground to get them out of your shirt pocket in a moment of panic. :?
> 
> That's wonderful news about your ankle, I am so glad that it's not broken. I have found, too, that the faster you get back to trying to use the injured extremity like normal, the faster they heal up.


Yeah, I totally get what you're saying about preferring an aggressive horse versus a "friendly" one. I will say, though, that her reaction once I got on her was decidedly UNFRIENDLY. :shock:

LOL, smrobs, you're of the same mind-set as my dad (and now me ). When I sprained my ankle in high school (nearly chipped off bone playing soccer), my dad took my crutches away the next day and made me walk on it. Yay for incredibly high pain tolerances! lol 

Interesting note: The owner of the mare has not been back to the stable since the day after the accident (when she offered to clean my stall for me)...at least not that my friend has seen, and she's there every day, almost all day. Apparently it also looks like Gypsy's stall hasn't been touched in days (she was coming out and doing it every day). I hope her daughter isn't sick or anything. :-| (My friend thinks she's "hiding" because of what happened, but I made sure she understood that it wasn't her fault...if anyone is "at fault" [other than my stupid butt for climbing on the horse in the first place], it's the rescue for lying to her).


----------



## coffeegod

Good to hear you are less damaged than originally thought.

Perhaps the owner will come to her senses....and I have beachfront property in Nebraska if you are interested...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

coffeegod said:


> Perhaps the owner will come to her senses....and I have beachfront property in Nebraska if you are interested...


Unfortunately not. She was being "friendly" today and was asking me what color saddle I thought would look good on Gypsy. She was also going on about how she wanted to get an aqua-colored halter for Gypsy so she could switch it up sometimes. I just smiled and nodded and thought to myself "Oh boy."


----------



## coffeegod

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Unfortunately not. She was being "friendly" today and was asking me what color saddle I thought would look good on Gypsy. She was also going on about how she wanted to get an aqua-colored halter for Gypsy so she could switch it up sometimes. I just smiled and nodded and thought to myself "Oh boy."



.....oy.....:shock:


----------



## Ladytrails

I'm so glad to hear nothing's broken! Yay!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

It's so nice to be able to go back to the barn and DO STUFF!! lol I managed to clean Aires stall today, helped my friend clean her two stalls, even turned Aires out all day. He was an absolute angel. He realized that I couldn't walk very fast and adjusted his speed to me (which is what he's supposed to do anyway, but come on, he's two!). He was also really good about being saddled, even when we tried our new french link snaffle on him (which he LOVES, by the way! No more chewing!). He was so happy to see me, too, since I couldn't make it out there all weekend. He stood with his head over the side of his stall (which is just shorter than I am...that boy is shooting up like a WEED!) and lipped my hair. Then he slipped his head through the bars and gave me horsey hugs. He was just very clingy the whole time I was at his stall. Then, when I went to turn him out, he usually takes off as soon as I unclip his lead rope, but I was having a little trouble because it's a new rope halter that I'm not used to (bought it the day I got hurt) and he just stood there waiting for me to unclip it, even though all the other geldings were trying to get him to play with them.

In case you couldn't tell, I have the best horse EVER!!


----------



## Ladytrails

What a good boy! You know, I think that they 'know' when we're hurt or need them to be gentle...I've had mine be extra considerate or cautious with me, too. Except that the 2 rascals want to taste my cast! Anyway, it's a good week for ortho news for HF members, apparently. My doctor said Wednesday that my fractures were worse than he thought (extra lines showed up on the recheck x-rays) but the healing is going faster than he expected even though it's worse...so....drumroll....I got the cast off and am in a splint already! 3 1/2 weeks! Still grounded from anything risky until rechecks in 3 weeks, but I'm thrilled. Gotta hand it to the cottage cheese!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Yay, Ladytrails! That's awesome news!

I'm hoping in the next week or two that my ankle will really start healing well because my friend wants to organize a trail ride with her, me (on one of her two arabs), the trainer from our barn, and another friend who boards up the road from us. 

My biggest problem now is my shoulder. When I landed on my back, it jarred old scar tissue loose that was limiting my range of motion (I tore my rotator cuff a year and a half ago) and suddenly I could raise my elbow above my head (something I haven't been able to do since I tore it). Well, Saturday I went to a barbeque with my parents and I went to go to my mom's car after it was over. I got up, put my crutches under my arms and started toward the car. No problems. Then all of a sudden, my shoulder went *POP* and there was a sharp pain. Now, it's like it was when I first tore my rotator cuff. Extremely limited range of motion and constant intense pain. In fact, my shoulder hurts so much that it literally drowns out the pain in my ankle and makes me feel sick. It hurts all the way up into my neck to the base of my skull and is giving me a massive headache...and it's gotten worse since I *stopped* using the crutches! I'm really not sure what to do now. :-(


----------



## smrobs

Yikes! That might be something the Dr needs to check out. You may have torn something else or injured your shoulder worse. :hug:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Blah! This week is NOT making me happy! X(


----------



## HollyBubbles

DraftyAiresMum said:


> My biggest problem now is my shoulder. When I landed on my back, it jarred old scar tissue loose that was limiting my range of motion (I tore my rotator cuff a year and a half ago) and suddenly I could raise my elbow above my head (something I haven't been able to do since I tore it). Well, Saturday I went to a barbeque with my parents and I went to go to my mom's car after it was over. I got up, put my crutches under my arms and started toward the car. No problems. Then all of a sudden, my shoulder went *POP* and there was a sharp pain. Now, it's like it was when I first tore my rotator cuff. Extremely limited range of motion and constant intense pain. In fact, my shoulder hurts so much that it literally drowns out the pain in my ankle and makes me feel sick. It hurts all the way up into my neck to the base of my skull and is giving me a massive headache...and it's gotten worse since I *stopped* using the crutches! I'm really not sure what to do now. :-(


That's really not good I hope you see someone about that quickly.
If it's of any use, I would recommend acupuncture for your shoulder, I dislocated my shoulder blade a while ago and had it in a sling for months, then took the sling off and still had problems with it, went to osteopaths, massage therapists, a pain specialist, orthopedic surgeon, doctors etc etc the list went on. Then I gave up and mum dragged me into acupuncture, and the pain is far less than it was, the muscle is a lot free-er, and so is the rest of me (half of it I never even knew I had hurt)
-and even though it's needles, the process doesn't hurt.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Here's the weird thing...it only hurts toward the end of the day. Last night I was in so much pain from it, I thought I was going to pass out. I took some ibuprofen so I could sleep and when I woke up this morning (eight or so hours later), I have no pain and almost full range of motion back.


----------



## HollyBubbles

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Here's the weird thing...it only hurts toward the end of the day. Last night I was in so much pain from it, I thought I was going to pass out. I took some ibuprofen so I could sleep and when I woke up this morning (eight or so hours later), I have no pain and almost full range of motion back.


I know that feeling all too well :lol: it could be a build up of whatever you've been doing throughout the day maybe.
But if it continues like that then go see someone, I know all to well what happens when you ignore the pain and carry on


----------



## Ladytrails

Drafty, that's rotten news. I'm a bit relieved that you don't have constant pain; that sounds promising. If it's not steadily getting better you should go to the doctor, though, just in case there's something that you really should or shouldn't be doing while the shoulder is a fresh injury. Hang in there! But take care of yourself; you have no business swinging up into the saddle yet, unless you want to have a longer layoff later. Take care!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Okay, made a rather "startling" discover yesterday and today about my shoulder...it only hurts when I'm at work. I know that sounds suspicious, but I'm dead serious! I was fine all day yesterday while at church and then while watching Lonesome Dove with my parents (can we say "Longest movie EVER?!" I thought the book was slow!). Today, I was in massive amounts of pain all day at work, but then when I went out to the stable and cleaned Aires stall, dumped his water and cleaned it, and then came home, my shoulder was absolutely fine. I'm thinking the pain is either stress-related or maybe even from repetitive motion (we have touchscreen registers that are about shoulder-height on me).


----------



## coffeegod

Only hurts at work? Hrm...is your workplace a union shop? If so, you need to speak to your steward about getting you a Workers' Comp exam. If not, go see the doctor. Repetitive motion injury is real and not something to be taken lightly.

I am so sorry you are hurting. Constant pain blows.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

HA! Arizona is a "right to work" state, so no unions here. I don't think the "injury" itself is from repetitive motion, but I do think the repetitive motion may be aggravating it.


----------



## Ladytrails

It might also be the angle you have to hold your arm. Try using the other arm, or try a stool to raise you up a little higher (may be tougher on your back but easier on your neck and shoulder). Maybe if you talked with someone who's good with physical therapy or physical rehab they would have some ideas that would help you avoid the particular motion that you're experiencing. I hope you find the solution!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

It doesn't matter which register I use or which hand I use, it still hurts when I'm at work. Our registers are back-to-back and I've used the one where I use the screen with my left hand (shoulder that hurts) and the one where I use my right hand on the screen and it doesn't make a difference. 

Today, I was at the stable all day cleaning stalls (helped my friend clean her two stalls and spread sand and shavings in her mare's stall), and even went to the tack store to look at saddles and reins, and my shoulder didn't hurt at all throughout the day.


----------



## HollyBubbles

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Okay, made a rather "startling" discover yesterday and today about my shoulder...it only hurts when I'm at work. I know that sounds suspicious, but I'm dead serious! I was fine all day yesterday while at church and then while watching Lonesome Dove with my parents (can we say "Longest movie EVER?!" I thought the book was slow!). Today, I was in massive amounts of pain all day at work, but then when I went out to the stable and cleaned Aires stall, dumped his water and cleaned it, and then came home, my shoulder was absolutely fine. I'm thinking the pain is either stress-related or maybe even from repetitive motion (we have touchscreen registers that are about shoulder-height on me).


I definately know that feeling, except my problem is my back, which triggers my shoulder, and the place is school.

I'm assuming you went down to the stable when you were already sore after work, didn't let the pain settle first? That's probably a good thing, the different movement could have been loosening the tight muscles, and tightening the loose ones. I find that if my back is sore all I wanna do is go take a painkiller and sit down, but if I get out and do stuff with Mitch it feels a lot better.

Once it gets sore do you kind of subconsciously go "ow that hurts, must try not to do that again"? because I do that at school and end up not using the muscles properly, which means one side of my back and shoulder stretches while the other tightens which aggravates the pain, but yet while I'm down doing something with the horses, I forget about the pain and subconsciously use all the muscles properly, so everything evens out again.

-Temperamental pain is so annoying, I hope it atleast eases a little for you soon.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I'm kind of a "just do it regardless of how much it hurts" kind of person, so at work I tend to work through the pain. I don't "baby" my shoulder (meaning I don't try not to do things that will make it hurt...wow, nice double-negative, English major! lol) at all. The only thing I won't do is reach up when it hurts because I physically can't. It has nothing to do with pain. My shoulder will simply not physically allow me to reach above shoulder-height.

When I press on the muscles that hurt, they are almost rock hard. There is a little give above them (fat layer, I'm assuming) and then it's almost like hitting bone, it's so stiff, but it's not where bone would be (the very top of my shoulder in between my shoulder joint and neck).


----------



## Ladytrails

Drafty, you need to find yourself a good massage....I bet that would help a LOT!


----------



## HollyBubbles

DraftyAiresMum said:


> When I press on the muscles that hurt, they are almost rock hard. There is a little give above them (fat layer, I'm assuming) and then it's almost like hitting bone, it's so stiff, but it's not where bone would be (the very top of my shoulder in between my shoulder joint and neck).


That makes me wonder if there's actually hidden scar tissue inside your shoulder that you haven't found out about yet.. I say this because I have a friend who's mum has problems with her shoulder and her muscle was the same as you describe yours to be, and the massage therapist couldn't work it out of her shoulder because the bone-like feeling was scar tissue on the muscle, so they pushed her into acupuncture and it's working for her.

I say find yourself a good massage therapist and see what they can do to your shoulder, you could find that if you do that then they'll find pain in places you never knew were sore(well it happened like that for me anyway). I've been going once a week/fortnight for around 4 months now and I'm definately feeling the difference.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

So today one of the electrical pricers at work wanted to test out one of those electric handheld massagers to see if it worked and I volunteered to be the "guinea pig." He went to work on my shoulder and OMG! It hurt at first, but then it felt AMAZING! Funny thing was, my shoulder didn't really hurt AT ALL today, even though I was on register almost all day, until I went to work in the back sorting clothing (you have to lean in a big 4-foot by 4-foot by 3-foot bin and drag the clothes out, then go through them to find any stains or holes or whatever and put them in piles to be hung). So, I wonder if I got one of those massagers and used it every day when I get home from work if that would help...I know it wouldn't really substitute for a good massuese, but I just got a $2000 emergency room bill, so yeah.


----------



## HollyBubbles

DraftyAiresMum said:


> So today one of the electrical pricers at work wanted to test out one of those electric handheld massagers to see if it worked and I volunteered to be the "guinea pig." He went to work on my shoulder and OMG! It hurt at first, but then it felt AMAZING! Funny thing was, my shoulder didn't really hurt AT ALL today, even though I was on register almost all day, until I went to work in the back sorting clothing (you have to lean in a big 4-foot by 4-foot by 3-foot bin and drag the clothes out, then go through them to find any stains or holes or whatever and put them in piles to be hung). So, I wonder if I got one of those massagers and used it every day when I get home from work if that would help...I know it wouldn't really substitute for a good massuese, but I just got a $2000 emergency room bill, so yeah.


Looks like you'll be investing in a handheld massager haha, I know it wouldn't substitute for a proper massuese, but hey, you could use it more often and it would save you money in the long run.. Even if you did go to a massuese every now and again, and just use the massager in between visits to keep the muscle from turning to stone.
$2000 emergency room bill :shock: wholey shoot that's not small, I cant even think of anything that would bring up that big of a bill over here in the ER


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Let's see...I was there for just under two hours (not bad, really...when I had a miscarriage back in 2005, I was in the ER for close-on seven hours), I had six X-ray films taken, one dose of percocet, and they splinted my leg. Yup. That's it. Of course that adds up to $2000, right?! I have a $3000 deductible on my insurance. Nice.


----------



## HollyBubbles

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Let's see...I was there for just under two hours (not bad, really...when I had a miscarriage back in 2005, I was in the ER for close-on seven hours), I had six X-ray films taken, one dose of percocet, and they splinted my leg. Yup. That's it. Of course that adds up to $2000, right?! I have a $3000 deductible on my insurance. Nice.


Wholey Crap your kidding! That would cost under $50 here(for me anyway)... That's an insane amount for what you got done there:shock:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Imma come live down there! Snowy River country, here I come! ROFL!


----------



## HollyBubbles

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Imma come live down there! Snowy River country, here I come! ROFL!


Haha yeah, it would almost be cheaper to ship you and Aires all the way over here than it would to pay any more medical bills! $2000 is just crazy.

It's only snowy in parts of NZ, where I live it has never snowed, it's not that bad :lol: the rivers are a plus during summer too


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I was referencing the movie "Man From Snowy River." lol I know it was filmed in Australia, but I couldn't help myself. That movie is the whole reason I started loving horses at age 3. I seriously wanted to be Jim Craig. 

Anyway, good news on the ankle...this morning I woke up and was able to walk on it straight out of bed without my boot. Usually it's too stiff and sore for me to even think about it. It's still REALLY swollen, though. I tried wearing the brace I bought while I was at work the other day, but my foot is just too swollen and it made my shoe uncomfortably tight.


----------



## HollyBubbles

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I was referencing the movie "Man From Snowy River." lol I know it was filmed in Australia, but I couldn't help myself. That movie is the whole reason I started loving horses at age 3. I seriously wanted to be Jim Craig.
> 
> Anyway, good news on the ankle...this morning I woke up and was able to walk on it straight out of bed without my boot. Usually it's too stiff and sore for me to even think about it. It's still REALLY swollen, though. I tried wearing the brace I bought while I was at work the other day, but my foot is just too swollen and it made my shoe uncomfortably tight.


I've never even heard of that movie haha.

Yay  progress then, even though its still swollen


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

OMG! You have to see Man From Snowy River...and the sequel, Return To Snowy River (although I don't think it's as good as the original). Tom Burlinson is NOMMY and a half!

As for my ankle...I'm not sure what to think. It is swollen and almost misshapen, in a way. It's weird. It looks like it should hurt like hell (my mom asked me in a very shocked voice how I was able to walk on it), but it really doesn't hurt that much.


----------



## HollyBubbles

DraftyAiresMum said:


> OMG! You have to see Man From Snowy River...and the sequel, Return To Snowy River (although I don't think it's as good as the original). Tom Burlinson is NOMMY and a half!
> 
> As for my ankle...I'm not sure what to think. It is swollen and almost misshapen, in a way. It's weird. It looks like it should hurt like hell (my mom asked me in a very shocked voice how I was able to walk on it), but it really doesn't hurt that much.


Haha, maybe I will one day.

That is wierd. Do you go back for a check-up anytime soon?
Is the swelling the soft kind or hard?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I have an appointment tomorrow. 

The place that is the worst in terms of swelling is my instep. The swelling is firm, but not hard...but definitely not soft. I am swollen on the outside of my ankle, but it's nothing horrible. It's making me wonder if there was more soft tissue damage done than the orthopedist first suspected. If there is more damage, that's going to suck big time because I REALLY want to get back in the saddle. I'm tired of going to the barn and just sitting (after I clean my stall, turn Aires out or lunge him).


----------



## ioconner

I can totally relate to how much it sucks right now..LOL! If your swelling isn't hard and hot, it is probably just soft tissue swelling. Is it only swelling after you get off work? Might be bc you stand on your feet all day?? 

I actually have to wear those god awful TED hose that compress and help with swelling and varicose veins, but it does help my legs feel not so tired. Good luck at your dr appt and you'll be back in the saddle in no time...on your own horse who is beautiful btw!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

The swelling is always there, no matter if I've been on my feet for hours or sitting with my foot up or just got up in the morning. It seriously feels like when you give sub-Q fluids to a dog and there's that knot of fluids under the skin. Feels just like that. 

On a slightly better note...I went bootless today! Woke up this morning and decided that I wasn't going to wear my boot, so I didn't. I took it with me, just in case, but I didn't need it at all. I limp a bit (mainly because my ankle is a little stiff from being stuck in one position in that boot for so long), but it's nothing horrible...and my ankle doesn't hurt!


----------



## smrobs

That swelling may be something that fades over time or you may have it forever. I severely sprained my left ankle in '03 and it is still larger than my right and slightly mis-shapen.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Ack! Don't say that, smrobs! lol My boots don't fit right as it is! 

Now I'm debating whether or not to wear the boot to my appointment tomorrow, or just go in regular shoes. I really want to just wear regular shoes (HATE the boot with a passion!), but I don't want to get chewed out by the ortho. lol


----------



## HollyBubbles

smrobs said:


> That swelling may be something that fades over time or you may have it forever. I severely sprained my left ankle in '03 and it is still larger than my right and slightly mis-shapen.


This^^
I can't remember what I did, but I had a firm lump of swelling on one of my legs and it stayed there for over a year.. Doc said that if I could try and massage it out so to speak, that it might soften up and go away eventually... Well, it did  but my mum still has lumps on her knees from a beach-buggy accident when she was in her teens


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Hmmmm...kind of like the perma-bruise on my right calf/shin, then? lol I worked for a rental car company and was in a hurry while checking in cars. Went to walk around the driver's door on a Chevy Impala to give the customer their receipt and I was closing the door at the same time. Misjudged the distance and the bottom (pointy) corner of the door scraped along my shin/calf as I walked forward and closed the door (door was coming toward me). I had a long bruise and a slight bump there for almost two years.


----------



## smrobs

LOL, yep, kinda like that. I ended up with one of those when I got smooshed between a 1200 pound momma cow's pointy butt bone and a fence panel. I was on my horse and she backed right up into me but we had nowhere to go. I had a sore spot for well over a year and there is still a small bump on the shinbone where she hit me.


----------



## ioconner

Maybe a hematoma? I have one on my right thigh where my sisters b****y mare bit me back when I was 14!! I was riding another horse, and she actually pulled me out of the saddle. No bleeding but massive bruising from hip to below knee. I still have a big lump and can't feel the top of it. 

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I have WONDERFUL news!! Went to the orthopedist today and was cleared to ride!!! :-D She just wants me to wear a brace or ACE bandage (easy since I have several of both...yeah, I'm a bit clumsy  ). WOOT!!!


----------



## ioconner

Yay....

I'm green with envy....:mrgreen:


----------



## smrobs

WooHoo:clap::happydance:.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I'm hopefully going to get up on Aires today. I'm kind of nervous (if I'm going to be honest, this will be my first time on a greenbroke horse, although I've ridden quite a few "problem" horses before with no problems...except the one that threw me, of course, but she doesn't count because she's CRAZY!), but excited at the same time.


----------



## smrobs

Yay!! I'm sure you'll do great (and so will he :wink.


PICTURES!!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Oh, will DEFINITELY be getting pictures! lol I'm not afraid he'll do anything stupid, 'cuz that's just not him, but he's been really difficult to get into the round pen lately and that is kind of where I want to ride him for the first time (no distractions). The other day I actually had to get a lunge whip and drive him from behind with it while my friend led him to get him into the round pen and it was STILL a fight. The thing is, he's never had anything but positive experiences in the round pen (work and getting ridden, but never anything truly bad...hell, he's never had anything truly bad happen to him since I got him! lol). I chalk it up to him being a dunderhead two-year-old yesterday.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Glad to hear you got the all clear drafty! I just got cleared monday myself after 2 months out of the saddle. Man does it feel good to get back to it! Pretty sure my tubby horses are a little bummed that their vacation is over but oh well  

Hope you have a great ride and can't wait to see pics of that handsome boy of yours!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Thanks, MHF.  I did get to ride today, but Aires was being a bit of a ****. He has decided that he is afraid of the round pen (at least until he gets inside it) and it took the BO getting his lariat (which he only uses when he's lunging horses, in lieu of a whip) and smacking Aires' butt to get him to go into the round pen. He bucked a little when the BO smacked him, but he went. So, I got him in the round pen and lunged him and he did great. He was listening REALLY well. 

But then it came time to mount. I have to use a mounting block because my ankle won't support my weight in the manner it needs to in order to get into the saddle yet and it won't quite bend at the correct angle to mount. Aires could care less about the mounting block. I let him sniff it and then the monster wanted to play with it. So, I led him up next to the mounting block (I was alone in the round pen...my friend was sitting on the viewing bench watching and taking pics) and asked him to stand (a command he knows okay). As soon as I moved back toward the saddle, he would move with me to keep it so that his head was next to me. I tried saying "Ho" and it didn't work. I tried everything I could think of, even sending him out to lunge again for not listening, and nothing worked. I got seriously frustrated, especially since my friend refused to come in and hold him while I mounted because "he will become dependent on someone holding him to mount" (ummmmm...yeah, no). 

Anyway, before I got any more frustrated and ticked off, I took him out of the round pen and went to go unsaddle him. I hadn't even tied him yet and the BO asked out our ride was. I explained what happened and he told me to tie Aires loosely at the hitching rail and then act like I was going to mount. I did and Aires moved back until he felt that he was (kind of) tied, then he stopped. So, the BO had me get the mounting block and mount Aires while he was standing tied. Trouble is, Aires automatically starts to walk forward once you're in the saddle (he's new at all this, so we give him a break, but he's starting to get it). So, he started to walk forward and ran into the hitching rail. Luckily I have a very solid horse because I know other horses that aren't greenbroke that would have spooked at that. 

So, we're standing there and all of a sudden I realize that I'm having serious flashbacks of what happened with Gypsy (the mare that threw me that STARTED this whole thread!)...and then the BO walks up and unclips Aires' lead rope and starts giving me instructions. "Turn him to the right and walk him four steps then make him stop." That sort of thing. We rode for about 10 minutes in the driveway and I was trying to keep myself from shaking like a leaf the whole time. Every time Aires would flinch or start to take a step back that I didn't ask him for, I flashed back to what happened with Gypsy and I'd have to mentally calm myself. Riding in the driveway didn't help (at least not for my first ride on Aires) because I kept picturing someone pulling in and Aires flipping out (not that he probably would, but I was in that mode).

When I dismounted, my friend (who didn't get any pictures of me riding) said that I looked like I was a new (novice) rider and that I looked really nervous. I went to the BO and told him that I'm not nearly as bad a rider as that ride made me look, but that my confidence was not as recovered as I thought it was from being thrown. 

I do have to say that I am SERIOUSLY in love with my new saddle, though! I've only ever ridden one Aussie saddle and it was WAY too small for me (a 15" Aussie and I ride a 17" Aussie). I liked that I could feel Aires moving more than I would have been able to with a western saddle, but I still felt as secure as I would in a western saddle. I was also loving not having a horn because I tend to use that as a safety net and I had to focus more on balancing myself than grabbing the horn if I felt unsecure. It was also SUPER comfy (helps that I have a horse that doesn't feel like he's even moving when he walks lol).


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Sorry he was a turd, darn youngsters! But hey, you got through it no worse for the wear right?  

I can relate to the nerves. Woodstock & I had a good crash last fall. At a lope found a subsurface hole, he went in to his knee and we both rolled pretty hard. He got the worst of the deal unfortunately. Months of stall rest & therapy on his knee & tendons. Though it wasn't either of our fault, I was still uneasy getting back on him. Totally not like me, I've climbed on so many stupid horses in my life, I felt like a big idiot being nervous. I think it was more worry about what if he gets injured again in the back of my head than anything. We took it nice & easy and a handful of rides later that feeling was gone. 

Take your time working through it. Won't be long and you'll be sharing updates on how great you two are coming along


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I think it was a combination of the fact that he's black and white (the mare that threw me is black and white) and we were out in the open where there were a lot of distractions. When we were in the round pen, I was confident and ready to go. Once we were in the driveway, I was constantly worrying if something was going to come along to spook him (even though he's the least spooky horse I know).

I've also ridden quite a few "stupid horses" (used to school the Girl Scout horse camp horses when they'd act up during lessons/trail rides), but this was my first time on a green horse, so I think that was in the back of my mind as well. I'm going to try to go back out today and see if the trainer is there and have her work with us in the round pen. I really didn't like the fact that the BO was having me yank on Aires' mouth to get him to turn and the trainer knows what I want to do with Aires and how I'd like him to respond.

I will have a proud moment and say that in the midst of all my "ACK!" going on, I did remember to use leg pressure when turning him (none of the horses I've ever ridden have responded to leg pressure very well) most of the time and he responded pretty well.


----------

